# George the Macaw Update Blog



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

So as some of you know, a few weeks ago I got a Macaw and he seemed scared of a few things. He was still settling in but I thought there was other reasons, I still don't know if there are or anything but I thought I would make a blog to update on his improvements, because as you'll know, parrots are not easy companions. They take time, care and dedication.

Here was the thread that I started when I first got him:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/avian/965798-macaw-seems-scared-everything.html

However, now, he's improved greatly. First it started about 2 weeks ago when he'd start coming onto my mums boyfriend (Dave) arm. He got him off once or twice and then when I got back from home, I managed to get him from Dave's arm.

Few days later, things seemed to go down hill, he wouldn't go on any of our arms, would try biting and such.

However, working at it going slowly, about a week and a bit later, he is now coming on our arms again. He has also got fond of coming off his perch and has got to the point where he'll let us stroke him when he is on us. However, when he's on the perch, only sometimes you can.

Today, I managed to get him on me, went and sat down to watch Top Gear and he sat on the sofa arm for about 5 minutes. I thought he'd done fantastic so I put him back on his perch.

He's progressed so far and soon I shall start trying to convert his just getting on when you put your arm there to doing it on command with 'Step Up' and progressing onwards from there.

I shall be keeping this for anyone to follow and for my own benefit to reflect upon.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

All my efforts going in to this now get screwed over thanks to my mother.

She's had enough of the noise and mess, along with the 2 dogs mess as they're still being trained (only young still). 

So she wants me to get rid of him. :censor:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

If I remember correctly, the macaw is on a stand and not a cage?

Why not transfer him into a cage with a skirt around the bottom to collect any seed/mess that is pushed out? Also that will put a stop to any destruction he causes around the house. 

Surely your mum did research and realised the mess/destruction/noise/time/interaction a parrot needs before you chose one of the biggest, hardwork parrots you could? 

I had to rehome my African grey due to work hours which left him alone for far to long, he went to a family with plenty of experience of parrots and the time he needed. With a skirt on his cage, it made cleaning up after him much easier, but nothing will stop the noise. If they don't speak they screech and if they speak, they shout.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

Tomcat said:


> If I remember correctly, the macaw is on a stand and not a cage?
> I did consider a cage, but when the guy before said he tried it and the reaction of the parrot wasn't great, I thought against it.
> 
> Why not transfer him into a cage with a skirt around the bottom to collect any seed/mess that is pushed out? Also that will put a stop to any destruction he causes around the house. I have been looking at some kind of self made skirting for this.
> ...


Check above.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Could you move out and get your own place where you will be able to keep him? 
If you can't move out, can you make the aviary you spoke about having plans for and keep him outside, then spend time with him in the aviary. 
If you can't do either of those things can his original owner have him back?

Birds like this are often passed on to new homes because their owners didn't take what living with them would be like, properly into consideration before getting them


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

x-istealbears said:


> Check above.


Ah, it's a shame he want cage reared  

Skirts do help with mess big time, but he may become destructive if he leaves the stand and chew doors, window sills etc. If a skirt caught most of the mess would your mum allow him to stay? It may be worth trying and seeing what they said after?

Time is a massive thing with parrots unfortunately, after taking months to get Ollie to trust me, it was gutting not having the time he needed


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Do you still have George?


----------

